# Hello Everyone



## ukreaderman (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I'm from Sweden and I've been a coffee drinker for a long time now.

And I started drinking tea last August.

I joined here people share the same passion that I have,

and hoping that I could learn a lot more from the experts here.

And also, I'm starting to write in my Coffee & Tea blog - http://bonorblad.se/

I'm a newbie blogger.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Of course, can't survive in Sweden without learning to appreciate fika. I was in Stockholm a while ago and remember the coffee was very strong & very black, and there were almost no Starbucks anywhere, it was wonderful. Seems like Swedes don't really have much patience for the "coffee flavoured milk" drinks that are popular elsewhere!


----------



## ukreaderman (Mar 18, 2015)

Bennicus said:


> Of course, can't survive in Sweden without learning to appreciate fika. I was in Stockholm a while ago and remember the coffee was very strong & very black, and there were almost no Starbucks anywhere, it was wonderful. *Seems like Swedes don't really have much patience for the "coffee flavoured milk" drinks that are popular elsewhere!*


Very much, lol


----------

